# Where to find E Liquid with no flavours added



## newvaper (31/5/16)

Where can I find an e liquid that has nicotine but no flavours added?


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/5/16)

newvaper said:


> Where can I find an e liquid that has nicotine but no flavours added?



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-clean-cut/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## newvaper (31/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-clean-cut/


Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

newvaper said:


> Thanks I will take a look.



Hi @newvaper 

I have reviewed that Clean Cut from Vapour Mountain here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622

You could also just mix your own by buying some PG Nic from one of the DIY suppliers and adding pure VG to it. 
But much simpler buying the ready made from VM


----------

